# GTX 560 ti vs GTX 560 ti Superclocked?



## Thunderdome

I am going to be trying a nVidia card and was looking at the 560 ti. Now there are 2 models at my local store, the 560 ti FPB and the 560 ti superclocked. The super clocked is $10 more. Is there any benefit going to the superclocked?
I dont plan on doing over clocking.

1) EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti FPB 1024MB GDDR5 (01G-P3-1556-KR) nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti Chipset (951Mhz) 1024MB DDR5 Memory(4356Mhz) Dual Display DVI-I/Mini-HDMI PCI Express 2.0 Graphics Card

2) EVGA GeForce GTX 550 Ti Superclocked 1024MB GDDR5 (01G-P3-1557-KR) nVidia GeForce GTX 550 Ti Chipset 1024MB DDR5 Memory Dual Display DVI-I/Mini-HDMI PCI Express 2.0 Graphics Card


----------



## Aastii

The two you put are 550's, not 560's.

Either way, if you aren't going to be overclocking yourself, the superclocked will be quicker, however you can do exactly what the superclocked does yourself with just a couple of sliders in MSI Afterburner, whilst saving yourself that extra money


----------



## Thunderdome

Aastii said:


> The two you put are 550's, not 560's.
> 
> Either way, if you aren't going to be overclocking yourself, the superclocked will be quicker, however you can do exactly what the superclocked does yourself with just a couple of sliders in MSI Afterburner, whilst saving yourself that extra money



I just noticed my mistake, I am looking at the 560 ti though, the 560 ti superclocked is actually $5 cheaper for some reason

SUPERCLOCKED - $224.99
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DS Superclocked 1024MB GDDR5 (01G-P3-1567-AR) nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti Chipset(900MHz) 1024MB GDDR5 Memory(4212MHz) Dual-DVI/MIni-HDMI PCI Express 2.0 Graphics Card

$229.99
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB 1024MB GDDR5 (01G-P3-1561-AR) nVidia GeForce GTX 560 Chipset 1GB DDR5 Dual Display DVI-I/Mini-HDMI PCI Express 2.0 Graphics Card

Am I missing something, or are these identical cards, just one being superclocked?

Would I have to worry about heat? This is inside a Dell XPS 8300, I just want a fast card for secondlife, not wanting to be over clocking anything, so would just leave it as it comes out of the box.


----------



## Aastii

Are you upgrading your Dell XPS 8300?

If so, have you upgraded the power supply too? If you haven't, don't even think of getting a video card yet, because the power supply in there won't be able to handle it.

To the question you asked, they are identical cards, except for one has a small overclock on it


----------



## Thunderdome

Aastii said:


> Are you upgrading your Dell XPS 8300?
> 
> If so, have you upgraded the power supply too? If you haven't, don't even think of getting a video card yet, because the power supply in there won't be able to handle it.
> 
> To the question you asked, they are identical cards, except for one has a small overclock on it



I am upgrading the XPS 8300, I already upgraded the PSU to a OCZ 700 modxstream

So is it better to get the small overclock that is $5 cheaper? Does that mean there is some small boost in power? Any reason to not get the superclocked one?


----------



## salvage-this

I don't see any.  Same card with a higher clock speed for less.  Get the Faster one.


----------



## Aastii

Thunderdome said:


> I am upgrading the XPS 8300, I already upgraded the PSU to a OCZ 700 modxstream
> 
> So is it better to get the small overclock that is $5 cheaper? Does that mean there is some small boost in power? Any reason to not get the superclocked one?



Other than the higher price, no, but it is just the normal one with an overclock. You can set the overclock yourself to the same clocks as the superclocked one, without touching anything else, and you have the same card but saved money


----------



## Thunderdome

Aastii said:


> Other than the higher price, no, but it is just the normal one with an overclock. You can set the overclock yourself to the same clocks as the superclocked one, without touching anything else, and you have the same card but saved money



The card over clocked card is cheaper then the model that is not over clocked. I am going to go with the over clocked card, its cheaper, only a few bucks, but every penny saved...


----------



## Thunderdome

I have the 560 ti superclocked now installed, getting better fps, but not where I should be compared with other people. Anyone know any recommended settings for nvidea controller?


----------



## Aastii

Thunderdome said:


> I have the 560 ti superclocked now installed, getting better fps, but not where I should be compared with other people. Anyone know any recommended settings for nvidea controller?



What are your full system specs?


----------



## Thunderdome

Aastii said:


> What are your full system specs?



i7 3.4 ghz
6 gigs ddr3 ram
560 ti Superclocked GPU
9oo gigs of free space

a friend in secondlife helped me with some settings in secondlife and that really helped, got me to where I wanted to me FPS wise. Hitting 70 FPS, depending on the sim and how many people on the sim, so I am how I want to be now. Now that I have some good settings for secondlife, I am going to throw the 6970 back in there and see how that fairs against the nvidea and see if ATI really isnt that good for secondlife


----------



## Aastii

A 6970 should be destroying the 560. 6970 is on par with a 570, which, obviously, is more powerful than a 560Ti


----------

